

Twitter Passes 500M Users - adebelov
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/30/analyst-twitter-passed-500m-users-in-june-2012-140m-of-them-in-us-jakarta-biggest-tweeting-city/?grcc=3c6fd5c6aa55fb82a48202192ddb92fdZ8ZwdgtZ0Z386Z200Z99Z3&grcc2=5dffc6504aa0b4adab5cd0fe821a9fe7~1343683715812~fca4fa8af1286d8a77f26033fdeed202~a394bf78855e6ef2368f0425f4bdff66~1343683060137~8~3~0~0~0~386~200~99~7~3~

======
Zenst
Like nobody has more than one twitter account.

Does seem a rather low number, but I feel its more accurate than anything
facebook have bounced of us. Still a impressive number, even with dupe/poop
reduction factors.

